# Bubbles in vinyl flooring, repair?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one bubble in the vinyl flooring of the van. It is in a place where it can be walked on so I am concerned that eventually it may crack. I would like to repair it before it does. It can be pushed down flat.

I have read on web sites about using a syringe to get some glue under it. I have found glue syringes for sale on the net but have no idea which glues are suitable for us with them. I imagine a thick glue might not go through a syringe. I have asked a flooring supplies company for their recommendations but so far have not had a reply.

Has anyone got any experience of this and if so what did you use? Thanks, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it then that you cannot maneuover the bubble over to the side then.maybe using a hairdryer to warm the glue as you go. just a thought. :idea: 

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's on an inside corner Cabby, nowhere to push it too. I don't know if the adhesive below is of a type which would respond to heat or even whether there is adhesive.

Photo attached I hope, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you not remove the metal trim there and warm it up flooring and ease it out that way.before you start making holes in it.
I take it you cannot lift any of it to try relaying.


cabby


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

hi if u cant remove metal frame inject some glue through a shringe i had this problem with my auto trail scout some years ago and it solved the problem ...hope this helps.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

You can get spray adhesive for vinyl flooring. Maybe you could use a WD40 type nozzle with the tube to spay the adhesive under the vinyl from the metal trim?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Cabby, they are rails, there are two of them on which the table runs back and forward. I cannot see how they are fixed in place, possibly they are held from below but there is no access to underneath. 

The photograph is perhaps a bit unclear but the bubble runs almost at a right angle to the rail so that any slack would need pushing to either side of the bubble. There is little or no slack which could be pushed towards the rail.

Silkcut, I like your idea which is why in my original post I said, "I have read on web sites about using a syringe to get some glue under it. I have found glue syringes for sale on the net but have no idea which glues are suitable for us with them. I imagine a thick glue might not go through a syringe."

Thanks Ched. The bubble is only very slightly raised so even if I could get to the end, which I can't, I would have to raise it further to insert a WD40 tube. It might tear if I tried that.

I am convinced that a syringe is the best option but I need one which will pass a suitable glue and which has as long a needle as possible. I fear most of the adhesives I know of are too viscous for the job. I was hoping someone might have experience of such a repair.

More photos attached to help explain, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes i understood what you wanted to do and I could see the bulge,thaks for putting the lighter down.I should hope that as you say sticking it down may work with a heavy weight on it.nothing personal there by the way. :roll: I would think that the 3g glue would be fine, pour a little into the syringe and slightly warm it in hot water and it should flow smoothly. no matter which glue you use the trick is to keep it warm so it flows.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds worth a try Cabby. I hadn't thought about warming the glue. I can get a glue syringe easily enough, plenty of web sites sell them. 

Tell me more about the 3g glue you are recommending please, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just read what you and i typed, sorry it should have said 3m, not 3g.

http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-2459-3m-scotch-weld-plastic-rubber-cyanoacrylate-pr100-20g.aspx

this is what i thought would be best bet,a little expensive but will do the job, you can drop it into hot water and then pour a little into the warm syringe, keep it warm as you depress plunger, then quickly insert where you think is best, dont use too much at once.If you can use brown paper and a wooden block /brick to smooth, dont use fingers as i did once, not a level result. 

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Cabby, I will give that a go, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

will keep my fingers crossed for you. :wink: :wink: take it slowly.

cabby


----------

